# Hang on resume from suspend to disc, kernel 2.6.36-gentoo-r5

## asymptotic

Dear All,

When I try to resume from suspend to disc in the kernel shipped as gentoo-sources-2.6.36-gentoo-r5, there is about a 25% probability that the system hangs, just after counting up to 100% and printing "Suspending consoles (use no_console_suspend to debug)".  I'd welcome help getting that failure probability down to zero, please.

I already have in place a number of workarounds for kernel bugs known to cause hangs on resume:

- delay loading i915 and fbcon modules until late in boot process for kernel bug #13811

- use acpi_sleep=nonvs boot option for kernel bug #16396

- blacklist tpm and tpm_tis modules for kernel bug #20132                                                                                    (*)

- use intel_idle.max_cstate=0 boot option for kernel bug #21952                                                                          (*)

- use nohpet boot option and unset NO_HZ and HI_RES_TIMERS at compile time for kernel bug #24032

The ones marked (*) definitely decreased the failure probability (with neither of them in place, it was 100%).

The /sys/power/pm_test "freezer", "devices", "platform", "processors", and "core" procedures of PM_DEBUG all completed successfully on multiple trials.

On one occasion, I got a detailed kernel oops message out of the failure.  The oops message begins

BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at fffffecc

IP: [<c105e0fb>] thaw_tasks+0x56/0x90

*pde  01677067 *pte  00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/virtual/sound/timer/uevent

Modules liked in: snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device fbcon tileblit font bitblit softcursor i915 ath5k drm_kms_helper cfbcopyarea cfbimgblt cfbfillrect [last unloaded microcode]

On several other occasions, the post-failure behaviour has consisted of a _lot_ of evbug messages being printed to all VTs, including the one where X was supposed to be running, apparently reporting keypresses and mouse movements.  On one of these occasions, I noticed that the cursor in the VT where X was supposed to be running was indeed an X cursor, and that it changed its appearance with position in such a way as to suggest that the system still knew where on the screen various X windows were supposed to be.  On this one occasion

(although not on all of the "evbug" occasions), I was still able to type commands on a non-X VT, although "shutdown -r now" hung before it could unmount the hard discs.

On a couple of occasions, I've managed to capture PM_TRACE output.  It looked like this

1988-11-09T04:13:36.042861+00:00 hydrographer kernel:  Magic number: 0:86:306

1988-11-09T04:13:36.042871+00:00 hydrographer kernel:  hash matches drivers/base/power/main.c:461

1988-11-09T04:13:36.042882+00:00 hydrographer kernel: tty tty35: hash matches

or like this

1984-08-07T19:24:41.421381+01:00 hydrographer kernel:  Magic number: 0:86:329

1984-08-07T19:24:41.421391+01:00 hydrographer kernel:  hash matches drivers/base/power/main.c:461

1984-08-07T19:24:41.421401+01:00 hydrographer kernel: tty tty50: hash matches

Thanks for any advice.

----------

## asymptotic

I've investigated a little more.

The good news is that I can get reliable resuming by using the "nomodeset" boot parameter to disable kernel mode setting (so perhaps kernel bug #13811 is not as "fixed" as we'd like to think?)

The bad news is that this is not a useful workaround, because the version of x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel that has recently been marked stable refuses to work without kernel mode setting.  And I can't just downgrade xf86-video-intel, because it's so thoroughly integrated with the rest of Xorg.  Any ideas, please?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Im running gentoo-sources-2.6.37 and xf86-video-intel-9999 (x11 overlay). Resuming from suspend to disk / suspend to ram works. It also worked with this kernel and x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.13.0. Maybe upgrading to 2.6.37 solves your problem. I'm using the x11 overlay intel driver because it fixes some bugs with compositing.

----------

## asymptotic

Thanks forrestfunk81.  I'll give 2.6.37 a try.

----------

## asymptotic

Behaviour is slightly different with kernel 2.6.37-gentoo, but system still failed on (the first attempt at) resume from hibernation.  This time, X managed to run for about 10 seconds, and scroll a load of (expected) stuff through an xterm, before dropping to a console with a lengthy (two screenfuls) kernel oops/panic message.  I've got some screenshots of said message, which I'll post later.

ETA: Ah - this forum doesn't accept file attachments, does it?

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *asymptotic wrote:*   

> ETA: Ah - this forum doesn't accept file attachments, does it?

 

No, but you can use http://pastebin.com/ or something similiar and post the link.

----------

## asymptotic

A bit more diagnostic information.  In kernel 2.6.37 as I first compiled it, the failure probability on resuming from hibernation was 100%.  After a wide-ranging set of kernel config changes, inspired by a kernel config I found at http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/kernel26-one/kernel26-one/config, the failure probability dropped to ~12.5%.  A diff between the "100% failure" and "12.5% failure" kernel configs follows:

(Note that in addition to reconfiguring the kernel, I had to upgrade gcc to get CONFIG_MATOM=y to work.)

--- config-2.6.37-gentoo-100-percent-failures	2011-01-27 11:41:25.000000000 +0000

+++ config-2.6.37-gentoo-012-percent-failures	2011-01-27 11:43:29.000000000 +0000

@@ -4 +4 @@

-# Thu Jan 27 11:41:25 2011

+# Thu Jan 27 11:43:29 2011

@@ -69 +69 @@

-# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

+CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

@@ -74 +74 @@

-CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

+# CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP is not set

@@ -76 +76 @@

-# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

+CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA=y

@@ -84,5 +84,5 @@

-# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

-CONFIG_AUDIT=y

-CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

-CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

-CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

+CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

+CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

+CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

+CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

+# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

@@ -108,2 +108,2 @@

-CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

-# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

+CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU=y

+CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

@@ -116 +116 @@

-CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

+CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=16

@@ -126,8 +126,3 @@

-# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

-CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

-CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

-CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

-CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

-CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

-# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

+CONFIG_RELAY=y

+# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

+CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

@@ -136 +131 @@

-# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

+CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

@@ -139,0 +135 @@

+CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

@@ -160,0 +157 @@

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

@@ -162,0 +160 @@

+CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

@@ -164,2 +162,3 @@

-CONFIG_SLAB=y

-# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

+# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

+CONFIG_SLUB=y

+# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

@@ -171 +169,0 @@

-CONFIG_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

@@ -189 +186,0 @@

-# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

@@ -195 +192 @@

-# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

+CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD=y

@@ -197,2 +194,2 @@

-# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

-CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

+CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

+# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

@@ -212,2 +209,2 @@

-# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

-CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

+CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

+# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

@@ -215,3 +212 @@

-CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

-CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

-CONFIG_PADATA=y

+CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

@@ -224 +219 @@

-CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

+# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK is not set

@@ -226 +221 @@

-CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

+# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

@@ -233 +228 @@

-CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

+# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK is not set

@@ -235 +230 @@

-CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

+# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

@@ -242 +237 @@

-CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

+# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK is not set

@@ -244 +239 @@

-CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

+# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ is not set

@@ -252,2 +247,3 @@

-# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

-# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

+CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

+CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

+CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

@@ -256 +252 @@

-CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

+# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

@@ -261,6 +257 @@

-CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST=y

-# CONFIG_XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST is not set

-# CONFIG_KVM_CLOCK is not set

-# CONFIG_KVM_GUEST is not set

-# CONFIG_LGUEST_GUEST is not set

-# CONFIG_PARAVIRT is not set

+# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

@@ -291,3 +282,3 @@

-CONFIG_MCORE2=y

-# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

-CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

+# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

+CONFIG_MATOM=y

+# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

@@ -303 +293,0 @@

-CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

@@ -309,0 +300 @@

+# CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT is not set

@@ -321 +312 @@

-CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

+CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

@@ -326,2 +317,2 @@

-CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

-# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

+# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

+CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

@@ -330 +321 @@

-# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

+CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

@@ -336 +327 @@

-CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT=y

+# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

@@ -339,2 +330,2 @@

-CONFIG_TOSHIBA=m

-CONFIG_I8K=m

+# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

+# CONFIG_I8K is not set

@@ -342,4 +333 @@

-CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

-CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

-# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

-CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

+# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

@@ -350,0 +339,5 @@

+CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

+# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

+# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

+# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G_OPT is not set

+# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

@@ -372 +364,0 @@

-CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

@@ -378,2 +370 @@

-CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

-# CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

@@ -394 +385 @@

-# CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK is not set

+CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

@@ -416 +407 @@

-CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

+CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda6"

@@ -423,2 +414,2 @@

-CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER=m

-CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS=m

+# CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER is not set

+# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

@@ -434 +425 @@

-CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=m

+# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

@@ -439 +430 @@

-CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=m

+# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

@@ -442,6 +433,3 @@

-CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

-CONFIG_ACPI_HED=m

-CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y

-CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_GHES=m

-CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_EINJ=m

-CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG=m

+# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

+# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

+# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

@@ -449,7 +437 @@

-CONFIG_X86_APM_BOOT=y

-CONFIG_APM=y

-CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND=y

-# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

-CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

-CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

-CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

+# CONFIG_APM is not set

@@ -463 +445 @@

-CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

+CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

@@ -465,0 +448 @@

+# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

@@ -470,3 +453,3 @@

-CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

-CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

-CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

+CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

+CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

+CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

@@ -478,16 +461,14 @@

-CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ=m

-CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

-CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=m

-CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=m

-CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

-CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

-CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=m

-CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

-CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

-CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

-CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

-CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

-CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2=m

-CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=m

-CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=m

-CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER=m

+# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

+CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

+# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

@@ -498,2 +479 @@

-CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

-# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

@@ -501,0 +482 @@

+CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

@@ -516,0 +498 @@

+# CONFIG_DMAR is not set

@@ -518 +500 @@

-# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

+CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=m

@@ -522,2 +504 @@

-CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

-# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

+# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

@@ -526,4 +507,5 @@

-# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

-CONFIG_PCI_STUB=m

-CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

-# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

+CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

+# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

+CONFIG_PCI_STUB=y

+# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

+CONFIG_PCI_IOV=y

@@ -532,2 +514 @@

-CONFIG_ISA=y

-# CONFIG_EISA is not set

+# CONFIG_ISA is not set

@@ -535,2 +516 @@

-CONFIG_SCx200=m

-CONFIG_SCx200HR_TIMER=m

+# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

@@ -540,21 +520,2 @@

-CONFIG_PCCARD=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

-CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

-

-#

-# PC-card bridges

-#

-CONFIG_YENTA=m

-CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

-CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

-CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

-CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

-CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

-CONFIG_PD6729=m

-CONFIG_I82092=m

-CONFIG_I82365=m

-CONFIG_TCIC=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

-CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

-CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

+# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

+CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

@@ -562,5 +523,3 @@

-CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ=m

-# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

-CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM=m

-CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

-CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM=m

+# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

+# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

+# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

@@ -568 +527 @@

-CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=y

+# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

@@ -576,2 +535,2 @@

-CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

-CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

+# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

+# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

@@ -587,8 +546 @@

-CONFIG_XFRM=y

-CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

-# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

-# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

-# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

-CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=m

-CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

-# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

@@ -596 +548 @@

-CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

+# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

@@ -600 +552 @@

-CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

+# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

@@ -602,3 +554 @@

-CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

-# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST is not set

-# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

@@ -607,8 +557,8 @@

-CONFIG_INET_AH=m

-CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

-CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

-CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

-CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

-CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

-CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

-CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

+# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

+# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

+# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

+# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

+# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

+# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

+# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

+# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

@@ -618,2 +568 @@

-CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

-CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=m

+# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

@@ -621,12 +569,0 @@

-CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD=m

-CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP=m

-CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP=m

-CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA=m

-CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS=m

-CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE=m

-CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP=m

-CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO=m

-CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH=m

-CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS=m

-CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

-# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

@@ -635,21 +572 @@

-CONFIG_IPV6=y

-CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

-CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

-CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO=y

-CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD=y

-CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

-CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

-CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

-CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6=m

-CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

-CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

-CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

-CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

-CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

-CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=m

-CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

-# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

-CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

-CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

-# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

-# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

+# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

@@ -657 +574 @@

-CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

+# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

@@ -662 +578,0 @@

-CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

@@ -667 +583 @@

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

@@ -669,2 +585,2 @@

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

-CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

+CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

@@ -672,2 +587,0 @@

-# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK is not set

-# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ZONES is not set

@@ -676,2 +590,2 @@

-CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=y

-CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=y

+CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

+CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

@@ -679,2 +593,2 @@

-CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=y

-CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

+CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

+CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

@@ -682,6 +596,6 @@

-CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

-CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=y

-CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=y

-CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=y

-CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

-CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=y

+CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

+CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

+CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

+CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

+CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

+CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

@@ -690 +604 @@

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

@@ -695,2 +609,2 @@

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=y

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK=y

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK=m

@@ -703,3 +617,3 @@

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=y

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT=m

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=y

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

+# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT is not set

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

@@ -709,4 +623,4 @@

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=y

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

+# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK is not set

@@ -716,2 +630 @@

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

-# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK is not set

+# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE is not set

@@ -728,2 +641,2 @@

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=y

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

@@ -732 +645 @@

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=y

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

@@ -734 +647 @@

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=y

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

@@ -737,2 +650 @@

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPVS=m

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

@@ -742,2 +654,2 @@

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

@@ -745,3 +657 @@

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=y

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

-# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV is not set

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=m

@@ -755 +665 @@

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

@@ -757 +667 @@

-CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=y

+CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

@@ -761,33 +671 @@

-CONFIG_IP_VS=m

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_IPV6 is not set

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

-

-#

-# IPVS transport protocol load balancing support

-#

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_TCP is not set

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_UDP is not set

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH_ESP is not set

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_ESP is not set

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH is not set

-CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_SCTP=y

-

-#

-# IPVS scheduler

-#

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_RR is not set

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR is not set

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_LC is not set

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC is not set

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC is not set

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR is not set

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_DH is not set

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_SH is not set

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_SED is not set

-# CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ is not set

-

-#

-# IPVS application helper

-#

-CONFIG_IP_VS_NFCT=y

+# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

@@ -798,2 +676,2 @@

-CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

-CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

+CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

+CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

@@ -801,3 +679,3 @@

-CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

-CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

-CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

+# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

+CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

+CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

@@ -807,3 +685,3 @@

-CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

-CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

-CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

+CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

+CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

+CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

@@ -811 +689 @@

-CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

+CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

@@ -818 +696 @@

-CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=y

+CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

@@ -820,6 +698,6 @@

-CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=y

-CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

-CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

-CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=y

-CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=y

-CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=y

+CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=m

+CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

+CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

+CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

+CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

+CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

@@ -827,2 +705,2 @@

-CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

-CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

+CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

+CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

@@ -833 +711 @@

-# CONFIG_IP_NF_SECURITY is not set

+CONFIG_IP_NF_SECURITY=m

@@ -835,39 +713,3 @@

-CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

-CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

-

-#

-# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

-#

-CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=m

-CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

-# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

-CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

-CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

-CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

-CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

-CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

-CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

-CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

-CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=m

-CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

-CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

-CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

-CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

-CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

-CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

-CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

-# CONFIG_IP6_NF_SECURITY is not set

-

-#

-# DECnet: Netfilter Configuration

-#

-# CONFIG_DECNET_NF_GRABULATOR is not set

-# CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES is not set

-CONFIG_IP_DCCP=m

-CONFIG_INET_DCCP_DIAG=m

-

-#

-# DCCP CCIDs Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

-#

-# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2_DEBUG is not set

-# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3 is not set

+# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER is not set

+# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE is not set

+# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

@@ -880,20 +722,5 @@

-CONFIG_RDS=m

-CONFIG_RDS_RDMA=m

-CONFIG_RDS_TCP=m

-# CONFIG_RDS_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_TIPC=m

-# CONFIG_TIPC_ADVANCED is not set

-# CONFIG_TIPC_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_ATM=m

-CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

-# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

-CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

-CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

-CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

-# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

-CONFIG_L2TP=m

-CONFIG_L2TP_DEBUGFS=m

-# CONFIG_L2TP_V3 is not set

-CONFIG_STP=m

-CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

-CONFIG_BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING=y

+# CONFIG_RDS is not set

+# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

+# CONFIG_ATM is not set

+# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

+# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

@@ -901,26 +728,11 @@

-CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

-# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP is not set

-CONFIG_DECNET=m

-# CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTER is not set

-CONFIG_LLC=y

-CONFIG_LLC2=m

-CONFIG_IPX=m

-# CONFIG_IPX_INTERN is not set

-CONFIG_ATALK=m

-CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=m

-CONFIG_LTPC=m

-CONFIG_COPS=m

-# CONFIG_COPS_DAYNA is not set

-# CONFIG_COPS_TANGENT is not set

-CONFIG_IPDDP=m

-# CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP is not set

-# CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP is not set

-CONFIG_X25=m

-CONFIG_LAPB=m

-CONFIG_ECONET=m

-CONFIG_ECONET_AUNUDP=y

-# CONFIG_ECONET_NATIVE is not set

-CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=m

-CONFIG_PHONET=m

-# CONFIG_PHONET_PIPECTRLR is not set

-CONFIG_IEEE802154=m

+# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

+# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

+# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

+# CONFIG_IPX is not set

+# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

+# CONFIG_X25 is not set

+# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

+# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

+# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

+# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

+# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

@@ -935 +746,0 @@

-CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

@@ -937 +748 @@

-CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ=m

+# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

@@ -958,2 +769,2 @@

-CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

-CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

+# CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF is not set

+# CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK is not set

@@ -963,7 +774 @@

-CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

-CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

-CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

-CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

-CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

-CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

-CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

+# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH is not set

@@ -979 +784 @@

-CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT=m

+# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

@@ -990,107 +795,4 @@

-CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

-CONFIG_HAMRADIO=y

-

-#

-# Packet Radio protocols

-#

-CONFIG_AX25=m

-CONFIG_AX25_DAMA_SLAVE=y

-CONFIG_NETROM=m

-CONFIG_ROSE=m

-

-#

-# AX.25 network device drivers

-#

-# CONFIG_MKISS is not set

-# CONFIG_6PACK is not set

-# CONFIG_BPQETHER is not set

-# CONFIG_SCC is not set

-# CONFIG_BAYCOM_SER_FDX is not set

-# CONFIG_BAYCOM_SER_HDX is not set

-# CONFIG_BAYCOM_PAR is not set

-# CONFIG_BAYCOM_EPP is not set

-# CONFIG_YAM is not set

-CONFIG_CAN=m

-CONFIG_CAN_RAW=m

-CONFIG_CAN_BCM=m

-

-#

-# CAN Device Drivers

-#

-CONFIG_CAN_VCAN=m

-CONFIG_CAN_DEV=m

-CONFIG_CAN_CALC_BITTIMING=y

-CONFIG_CAN_MCP251X=m

-CONFIG_CAN_JANZ_ICAN3=m

-CONFIG_PCH_CAN=m

-CONFIG_CAN_SJA1000=m

-CONFIG_CAN_SJA1000_ISA=m

-CONFIG_CAN_SJA1000_PLATFORM=m

-CONFIG_CAN_EMS_PCI=m

-CONFIG_CAN_KVASER_PCI=m

-CONFIG_CAN_PLX_PCI=m

-CONFIG_CAN_TSCAN1=m

-

-#

-# CAN USB interfaces

-#

-CONFIG_CAN_EMS_USB=m

-CONFIG_CAN_ESD_USB2=m

-# CONFIG_CAN_DEBUG_DEVICES is not set

-CONFIG_IRDA=m

-

-#

-# IrDA protocols

-#

-CONFIG_IRLAN=m

-CONFIG_IRNET=m

-CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

-CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

-

-#

-# IrDA options

-#

-CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

-CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

-# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

-

-#

-# Infrared-port device drivers

-#

-

-#

-# SIR device drivers

-#

-CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

-

-#

-# Dongle support

-#

-CONFIG_DONGLE=y

-CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

-CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

-CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

-CONFIG_TOIM3232_DONGLE=m

-CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

-CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

-CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

-CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

-CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

-CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

-CONFIG_KINGSUN_DONGLE=m

-CONFIG_KSDAZZLE_DONGLE=m

-CONFIG_KS959_DONGLE=m

-

-#

-# FIR device drivers

-#

-CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

-CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

-CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

-CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

-CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

-CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

-CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

-CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

-CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

-CONFIG_MCS_FIR=m

+# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

+# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

+# CONFIG_CAN is not set

+# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

@@ -1098 +800 @@

-CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

+# CONFIG_BT_L2CAP is not set

@@ -1100,6 +801,0 @@

-CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

-CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

-CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

-CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

-CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

-CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

@@ -1110,9 +806,5 @@

-CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

-CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

-CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

-CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

-CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

-# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

-CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

-CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

-CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

+# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB is not set

+# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO is not set

+# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

+# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

+# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

@@ -1120,8 +812,2 @@

-CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

-CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

-CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

-CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

-CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

-CONFIG_BT_MRVL=m

-CONFIG_BT_MRVL_SDIO=m

-CONFIG_BT_ATH3K=m

+# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

+# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

@@ -1130 +816 @@

-CONFIG_RXKAD=m

+# CONFIG_RXKAD is not set

@@ -1132 +817,0 @@

-CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

@@ -1135,2 +819,0 @@

-CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

-CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

@@ -1142 +824,0 @@

-# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

@@ -1146,4 +828 @@

-CONFIG_LIB80211=m

-CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

-CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

-CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

+CONFIG_LIB80211=y

@@ -1152,0 +832 @@

+# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID is not set

@@ -1157 +837 @@

-# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

+CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH=y

@@ -1159 +838,0 @@

-# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

@@ -1161,2 +840 @@

-CONFIG_WIMAX=m

-CONFIG_WIMAX_DEBUG_LEVEL=8

+# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

@@ -1165,8 +843,3 @@

-CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

-CONFIG_NET_9P=m

-CONFIG_NET_9P_VIRTIO=m

-CONFIG_NET_9P_RDMA=m

-# CONFIG_NET_9P_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_CAIF=m

-# CONFIG_CAIF_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_CAIF_NETDEV=m

+# CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

+# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

@@ -1189,0 +863,2 @@

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

@@ -1191,153 +866,4 @@

-CONFIG_CONNECTOR=m

-CONFIG_MTD=m

-# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_MTD_TESTS=m

-CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=m

-CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=y

-CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

-CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_DIRECTORY_BLOCK=-1

-# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_UNALLOCATED is not set

-# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_READONLY is not set

-CONFIG_MTD_AR7_PARTS=m

-

-#

-# User Modules And Translation Layers

-#

-CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=m

-CONFIG_MTD_BLKDEVS=m

-CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

-CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m

-CONFIG_FTL=m

-CONFIG_NFTL=m

-CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

-CONFIG_INFTL=m

-CONFIG_RFD_FTL=m

-CONFIG_SSFDC=m

-CONFIG_SM_FTL=m

-CONFIG_MTD_OOPS=m

-

-#

-# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

-#

-CONFIG_MTD_CFI=m

-CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=m

-CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=m

-CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS=y

-CONFIG_MTD_CFI_NOSWAP=y

-# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_BE_BYTE_SWAP is not set

-# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_LE_BYTE_SWAP is not set

-# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_GEOMETRY is not set

-CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

-CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

-CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

-# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8 is not set

-# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16 is not set

-# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32 is not set

-CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

-CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

-# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4 is not set

-# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

-# CONFIG_MTD_OTP is not set

-CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

-CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m

-CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA=m

-CONFIG_MTD_CFI_UTIL=m

-CONFIG_MTD_RAM=m

-CONFIG_MTD_ROM=m

-CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

-

-#

-# Mapping drivers for chip access

-#

-CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS=y

-CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP=m

-# CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_COMPAT is not set

-CONFIG_MTD_SC520CDP=m

-CONFIG_MTD_NETSC520=m

-CONFIG_MTD_TS5500=m

-CONFIG_MTD_SBC_GXX=m

-CONFIG_MTD_SCx200_DOCFLASH=m

-CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM=m

-CONFIG_MTD_ICHXROM=m

-CONFIG_MTD_ESB2ROM=m

-CONFIG_MTD_CK804XROM=m

-CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH=m

-CONFIG_MTD_NETtel=m

-CONFIG_MTD_L440GX=m

-CONFIG_MTD_PCI=m

-CONFIG_MTD_PCMCIA=m

-# CONFIG_MTD_PCMCIA_ANONYMOUS is not set

-CONFIG_MTD_INTEL_VR_NOR=m

-CONFIG_MTD_PLATRAM=m

-

-#

-# Self-contained MTD device drivers

-#

-CONFIG_MTD_PMC551=m

-# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_BUGFIX is not set

-# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_DEBUG is not set

-# CONFIG_MTD_DATAFLASH is not set

-# CONFIG_MTD_M25P80 is not set

-CONFIG_MTD_SST25L=m

-CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM=m

-CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM=m

-CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM=m

-CONFIG_MTDRAM_TOTAL_SIZE=4096

-CONFIG_MTDRAM_ERASE_SIZE=128

-CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK2MTD=m

-

-#

-# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

-#

-CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000=m

-CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001=m

-CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS=m

-CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE=m

-CONFIG_MTD_DOCECC=m

-# CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADVANCED is not set

-CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADDRESS=0

-CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC=m

-CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC_SMC=y

-CONFIG_MTD_NAND=m

-CONFIG_MTD_NAND_VERIFY_WRITE=y

-CONFIG_MTD_SM_COMMON=m

-# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_MUSEUM_IDS is not set

-CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DENALI=m

-CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DENALI_SCRATCH_REG_ADDR=0xFF108018

-CONFIG_MTD_NAND_IDS=m

-CONFIG_MTD_NAND_RICOH=m

-CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP=m

-# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADVANCED is not set

-CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADDRESS=0

-# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_BBTWRITE is not set

-CONFIG_MTD_NAND_CAFE=m

-CONFIG_MTD_NAND_CS553X=m

-CONFIG_MTD_NAND_NANDSIM=m

-CONFIG_MTD_NAND_PLATFORM=m

-CONFIG_MTD_ALAUDA=m

-# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND is not set

-

-#

-# LPDDR flash memory drivers

-#

-CONFIG_MTD_LPDDR=m

-CONFIG_MTD_QINFO_PROBE=m

-CONFIG_MTD_UBI=m

-CONFIG_MTD_UBI_WL_THRESHOLD=4096

-CONFIG_MTD_UBI_BEB_RESERVE=1

-# CONFIG_MTD_UBI_GLUEBI is not set

-

-#

-# UBI debugging options

-#

-# CONFIG_MTD_UBI_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_PARPORT=m

-CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

-CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

-CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

-CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

-CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

-# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

-CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796=m

-CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

-CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

+CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

+CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

+# CONFIG_MTD is not set

+# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

@@ -1345 +871 @@

-CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

+# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

@@ -1350,3 +875,0 @@

-CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

-CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

-# CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS is not set

@@ -1355,37 +878,5 @@

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE=m

-

-#

-# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

-#

-CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

-

-#

-# Parallel IDE protocol modules

-#

-CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

-CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

-CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

-CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

-CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

-CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE=y

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

+# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

+# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

+# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

+# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

+# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

@@ -1394,6 +885,4 @@

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD=m

-# CONFIG_DRBD_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OSD=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

+# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

+# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

+# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

+# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

@@ -1401 +890 @@

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

+CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

@@ -1404,2 +893,2 @@

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP=y

-CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

+# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

+CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

@@ -1408,2 +897 @@

-CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

-CONFIG_VIRTIO_BLK=m

+# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

@@ -1413,6 +901,4 @@

-CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT=m

-CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT_I2C=m

-CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT_SPI=m

-CONFIG_IBM_ASM=m

-CONFIG_PHANTOM=m

-CONFIG_SGI_IOC4=m

+# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

+# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

+# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

+# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

@@ -1420,7 +906,5 @@

-CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

-CONFIG_ICS932S401=m

-CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES=m

-CONFIG_CS5535_MFGPT=m

-CONFIG_CS5535_MFGPT_DEFAULT_IRQ=7

-CONFIG_CS5535_CLOCK_EVENT_SRC=m

-CONFIG_HP_ILO=m

+# CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1 is not set

+# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

+# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

+# CONFIG_CS5535_MFGPT is not set

+# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

@@ -1428 +912 @@

-CONFIG_ISL29003=m

+# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

@@ -1430,2 +914,2 @@

-CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1780=m

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1780 is not set

@@ -1434,5 +918,4 @@

-CONFIG_HMC6352=m

-CONFIG_DS1682=m

-CONFIG_TI_DAC7512=m

-CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON=m

-CONFIG_BMP085=m

+# CONFIG_HMC6352 is not set

+# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

+# CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON is not set

+# CONFIG_BMP085 is not set

@@ -1440,2 +923 @@

-CONFIG_C2PORT=m

-CONFIG_C2PORT_DURAMAR_2150=m

+# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

@@ -1446,5 +928,4 @@

-CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24=m

-CONFIG_EEPROM_AT25=m

-CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY=m

-CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875=m

-CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

+# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

+# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

+# CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

+# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

@@ -1454,3 +935 @@

-CONFIG_IWMC3200TOP=m

-# CONFIG_IWMC3200TOP_DEBUG is not set

-# CONFIG_IWMC3200TOP_DEBUGFS is not set

+# CONFIG_IWMC3200TOP is not set

@@ -1463,84 +942 @@

-CONFIG_IDE=y

-

-#

-# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

-#

-CONFIG_IDE_XFER_MODE=y

-CONFIG_IDE_TIMINGS=y

-CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

-CONFIG_IDE_LEGACY=y

-# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

-CONFIG_IDE_GD=y

-CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

-# CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATAPI is not set

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DELKIN=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

-# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

-CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

-

-#

-# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

-#

-CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

-# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

-# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

-

-#

-# PCI IDE chipsets support

-#

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

-CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

-# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5536=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8172=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001=m

-

-#

-# Other IDE chipsets support

-#

-

-#

-# Note: most of these also require special kernel boot parameters

-#

-# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_4DRIVES is not set

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI14XX=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DTC2278=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HT6560B=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_QD65XX=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMC8672=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

+# CONFIG_IDE is not set

@@ -1552 +948 @@

-CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

+# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

@@ -1555 +951 @@

-CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=m

+# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

@@ -1557 +953 @@

-CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

+# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

@@ -1563,3 +959,3 @@

-CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

-CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

+# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

+# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

+CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

@@ -1568,2 +964 @@

-CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_ENCLOSURE=m

+# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

@@ -1579,3 +974,3 @@

-CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

-CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

-CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

+CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

+CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

+CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

@@ -1584 +979 @@

-# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA is not set

+CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

@@ -1588,115 +983,3 @@

-# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_TGT_ATTRS is not set

-CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

-CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=m

-CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB4_ISCSI=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI=m

-CONFIG_BE2ISCSI=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

-CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

-CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

-# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

-CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

-# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

-CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

-CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

-CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

-CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

-CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

-CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

-CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=m

-CONFIG_AIC94XX_DEBUG=y

-CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS=m

-# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=m

-# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR_AER is not set

-CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

-CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

-CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

-CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=m

-CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_MAX_SGE=128

-# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_LOGGING is not set

-CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

-# CONFIG_SCSI_FLASHPOINT is not set

-CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI=m

-CONFIG_LIBFC=m

-CONFIG_LIBFCOE=m

-CONFIG_FCOE=m

-CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=y

-# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

-# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

-CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

-CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR53C400=y

-CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

-# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

-# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

-CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

-CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

-CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

-CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

-CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE=y

-CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP=y

-CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

-# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC_DEBUG_FS is not set

-CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_T128=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

-# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

-# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

-CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

-CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_SRP=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC=m

-# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

-CONFIG_SCSI_DH=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_DH_RDAC=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_DH_HP_SW=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_DH_EMC=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_DH_ALUA=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_ULD=m

-CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_DPRINT_SENSE=1

-# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_DEBUG is not set

+# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

+# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

+# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

@@ -1705 +988 @@

-CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

+# CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR is not set

@@ -1707 +990 @@

-CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

+# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

@@ -1712,4 +995,4 @@

-CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

-CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=m

-CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X=m

-CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=m

+# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

@@ -1721,3 +1004,3 @@

-CONFIG_PDC_ADMA=m

-CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=m

-CONFIG_SATA_SX4=m

+# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

@@ -1730,9 +1013,9 @@

-CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

-CONFIG_SATA_NV=m

-CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=m

-CONFIG_SATA_SIL=m

-CONFIG_SATA_SIS=m

-CONFIG_SATA_SVW=m

-CONFIG_SATA_ULI=m

-CONFIG_SATA_VIA=m

-CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=m

+# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

@@ -1743,39 +1026,38 @@

-CONFIG_PATA_ALI=m

-CONFIG_PATA_AMD=m

-CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP=m

-CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=m

-CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X=m

-CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X=m

-CONFIG_PATA_CS5520=m

-CONFIG_PATA_CS5530=m

-CONFIG_PATA_CS5535=m

-CONFIG_PATA_CS5536=m

-CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS=m

-CONFIG_PATA_EFAR=m

-CONFIG_PATA_HPT366=m

-CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X=m

-CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N=m

-CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3=m

-CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3_DMA=y

-CONFIG_PATA_IT8213=m

-CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=m

-CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=m

-CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=m

-CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL=m

-CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32=m

-CONFIG_PATA_NS87415=m

-CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=m

-CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA=m

-CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X=m

-CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD=m

-CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS=m

-CONFIG_PATA_RDC=m

-CONFIG_PATA_SC1200=m

-CONFIG_PATA_SCH=m

-CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS=m

-CONFIG_PATA_SIL680=m

-CONFIG_PATA_SIS=m

-CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA=m

-CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX=m

-CONFIG_PATA_VIA=m

-CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND=m

+# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

@@ -1786,9 +1068,6 @@

-CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI=m

-CONFIG_PATA_ISAPNP=m

-CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=m

-CONFIG_PATA_NS87410=m

-CONFIG_PATA_OPTI=m

-CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA=m

-CONFIG_PATA_QDI=m

-CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000=m

-CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB=m

+# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

@@ -1799,33 +1078,5 @@

-CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

-CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=m

-CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY=m

-CONFIG_MD=y

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

-CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

-CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

-CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

-CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

-CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

-# CONFIG_MULTICORE_RAID456 is not set

-CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

-CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

-# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

-CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

-CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

-CONFIG_DM_LOG_USERSPACE=m

-CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

-CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

-CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_QL=m

-CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_ST=m

-CONFIG_DM_DELAY=m

-# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

-CONFIG_FUSION=y

-CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m

-CONFIG_FUSION_FC=m

-CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

-CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

-CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

-CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

-# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

+# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

+# CONFIG_MD is not set

+# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

@@ -1836,15 +1087,3 @@

-CONFIG_FIREWIRE=m

-CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=m

-CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_DEBUG=y

-CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2=m

-CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NET=m

-CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY=m

-CONFIG_I2O=m

-CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

-CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

-CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

-CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

-CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

-CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

-CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

-CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

+# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

+# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

+# CONFIG_I2O is not set

@@ -1853,6 +1092,5 @@

-CONFIG_IFB=m

-CONFIG_DUMMY=m

-CONFIG_BONDING=m

-CONFIG_MACVLAN=m

-CONFIG_MACVTAP=m

-CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

+# CONFIG_IFB is not set

+# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

+# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

+# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

+# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

@@ -1860,13 +1098,3 @@

-CONFIG_VETH=m

-CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

-CONFIG_ARCNET=m

-CONFIG_ARCNET_1201=m

-CONFIG_ARCNET_1051=m

-CONFIG_ARCNET_RAW=m

-CONFIG_ARCNET_CAP=m

-CONFIG_ARCNET_COM90xx=m

-CONFIG_ARCNET_COM90xxIO=m

-CONFIG_ARCNET_RIM_I=m

-CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020=m

-CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_ISA=m

-CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_PCI=m

+# CONFIG_VETH is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

+# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

@@ -1895,99 +1123 @@

-CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

-CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

-CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

-CONFIG_CASSINI=m

-CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

-CONFIG_EL1=m

-CONFIG_EL2=m

-CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

-CONFIG_EL16=m

-CONFIG_EL3=m

-CONFIG_3C515=m

-CONFIG_VORTEX=m

-CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

-CONFIG_LANCE=m

-CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

-CONFIG_WD80x3=m

-CONFIG_ULTRA=m

-CONFIG_SMC9194=m

-CONFIG_ENC28J60=m

-CONFIG_ENC28J60_WRITEVERIFY=y

-CONFIG_ETHOC=m

-CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

-CONFIG_NI52=m

-CONFIG_NI65=m

-CONFIG_DNET=m

-CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

-CONFIG_DE2104X=m

-CONFIG_DE2104X_DSL=0

-CONFIG_TULIP=m

-# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

-# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

-# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

-CONFIG_DE4X5=m

-CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

-CONFIG_DM9102=m

-CONFIG_ULI526X=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

-CONFIG_AT1700=m

-CONFIG_DEPCA=m

-CONFIG_HP100=m

-CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

-CONFIG_E2100=m

-CONFIG_EWRK3=m

-CONFIG_EEXPRESS=m

-CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO=m

-CONFIG_HPLAN_PLUS=m

-CONFIG_HPLAN=m

-CONFIG_LP486E=m

-CONFIG_ETH16I=m

-CONFIG_NE2000=m

-CONFIG_ZNET=m

-CONFIG_SEEQ8005=m

-# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

-# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

-# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

-# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

-# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_NO_FLOW_CTRL is not set

-# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_CLR_ICINTSTAT is not set

-# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_COMMON_ERR is not set

-CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

-CONFIG_PCNET32=m

-CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

-CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

-CONFIG_AC3200=m

-CONFIG_KSZ884X_PCI=m

-CONFIG_APRICOT=m

-CONFIG_B44=m

-CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

-CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

-CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

-CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

-CONFIG_CS89x0=m

-CONFIG_E100=m

-CONFIG_FEALNX=m

-CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

-CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

-CONFIG_8139CP=m

-CONFIG_8139TOO=m

-# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

-CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

-CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

-# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

-CONFIG_R6040=m

-CONFIG_SIS900=m

-CONFIG_EPIC100=m

-CONFIG_SMSC9420=m

-CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

-# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

-CONFIG_TLAN=m

-CONFIG_KS8851=m

-CONFIG_KS8851_MLL=m

-CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

-CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

-CONFIG_SC92031=m

-CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

-CONFIG_ATP=m

-CONFIG_DE600=m

-CONFIG_DE620=m

-CONFIG_ATL2=m

+# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

@@ -1995,11 +1125,10 @@

-CONFIG_ACENIC=m

-# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

-CONFIG_DL2K=m

-CONFIG_E1000=m

-CONFIG_E1000E=m

-CONFIG_IP1000=m

-CONFIG_IGB=m

-CONFIG_IGBVF=m

-CONFIG_NS83820=m

-CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

-CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

+# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

+# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

+# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

+# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

+# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

+# CONFIG_IGB is not set

+# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

+# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

+# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

+# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

@@ -2007,15 +1136,12 @@

-# CONFIG_R8169_VLAN is not set

-CONFIG_SIS190=m

-CONFIG_SKGE=m

-# CONFIG_SKGE_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_SKY2=m

-# CONFIG_SKY2_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

-CONFIG_TIGON3=m

-CONFIG_BNX2=m

-CONFIG_CNIC=m

-CONFIG_QLA3XXX=m

-CONFIG_ATL1=m

-CONFIG_ATL1E=m

-CONFIG_ATL1C=m

-CONFIG_JME=m

+# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

+# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

+# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

+# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

+# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

+# CONFIG_CNIC is not set

+# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

+# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

+# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

+# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

+# CONFIG_JME is not set

@@ -2027,3 +1153 @@

-CONFIG_MDIO=m

-CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1=m

-CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1_1G=y

+# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

@@ -2031 +1155 @@

-CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3=m

+# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

@@ -2033 +1157 @@

-CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4=m

+# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4 is not set

@@ -2035,32 +1159,20 @@

-CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4VF=m

-CONFIG_ENIC=m

-CONFIG_IXGBE=m

-CONFIG_IXGB=m

-CONFIG_S2IO=m

-CONFIG_VXGE=m

-# CONFIG_VXGE_DEBUG_TRACE_ALL is not set

-CONFIG_MYRI10GE=m

-CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC=m

-CONFIG_NIU=m

-CONFIG_MLX4_EN=m

-CONFIG_MLX4_CORE=m

-CONFIG_MLX4_DEBUG=y

-CONFIG_TEHUTI=m

-CONFIG_BNX2X=m

-CONFIG_QLCNIC=m

-CONFIG_QLGE=m

-CONFIG_BNA=m

-CONFIG_SFC=m

-CONFIG_SFC_MTD=y

-CONFIG_BE2NET=m

-CONFIG_TR=y

-CONFIG_IBMTR=m

-CONFIG_IBMOL=m

-CONFIG_IBMLS=m

-CONFIG_3C359=m

-CONFIG_TMS380TR=m

-CONFIG_TMSPCI=m

-CONFIG_SKISA=m

-CONFIG_PROTEON=m

-CONFIG_ABYSS=m

-CONFIG_SMCTR=m

+# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4VF is not set

+# CONFIG_ENIC is not set

+# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

+# CONFIG_IXGBEVF is not set

+# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

+# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

+# CONFIG_VXGE is not set

+# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

+# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

+# CONFIG_NIU is not set

+# CONFIG_MLX4_EN is not set

+# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

+# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

+# CONFIG_BNX2X is not set

+# CONFIG_QLCNIC is not set

+# CONFIG_QLGE is not set

+# CONFIG_BNA is not set

+# CONFIG_SFC is not set

+# CONFIG_BE2NET is not set

+# CONFIG_TR is not set

@@ -2068,21 +1180,13 @@

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=m

-CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM=m

-# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM_USB=m

-CONFIG_AIRO=m

-CONFIG_ATMEL=m

-CONFIG_PCI_ATMEL=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL=m

-CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB=m

-CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501=m

-CONFIG_PRISM54=m

-CONFIG_USB_ZD1201=m

-CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN=m

-CONFIG_RTL8180=m

-CONFIG_RTL8187=m

-CONFIG_RTL8187_LEDS=y

-CONFIG_ADM8211=m

-CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM=m

-CONFIG_MWL8K=m

-CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=y

+# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

+# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

+# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

+# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

+# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

+# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

+# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

+# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

+# CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

+CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=m

@@ -2092,9 +1196,3 @@

-CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m

-CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m

-CONFIG_ATH9K=m

-# CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS is not set

-CONFIG_ATH9K_RATE_CONTROL=y

-CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC=m

-# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC_DEBUGFS is not set

-CONFIG_AR9170_USB=m

-CONFIG_AR9170_LEDS=y

+# CONFIG_ATH9K is not set

+# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC is not set

+# CONFIG_AR9170_USB is not set

@@ -2104,95 +1202,11 @@

-CONFIG_B43=m

-CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

-CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

-# CONFIG_B43_PCMCIA is not set

-# CONFIG_B43_SDIO is not set

-CONFIG_B43_PIO=y

-CONFIG_B43_PHY_LP=y

-CONFIG_B43_LEDS=y

-CONFIG_B43_HWRNG=y

-# CONFIG_B43_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_B43LEGACY=m

-CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

-CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

-CONFIG_B43LEGACY_LEDS=y

-CONFIG_B43LEGACY_HWRNG=y

-CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DEBUG=y

-CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA=y

-CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PIO=y

-CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA_AND_PIO_MODE=y

-# CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA_MODE is not set

-# CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PIO_MODE is not set

-CONFIG_HOSTAP=m

-CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE=y

-CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE_NVRAM=y

-CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX=m

-CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI=m

-CONFIG_HOSTAP_CS=m

-CONFIG_IPW2100=m

-CONFIG_IPW2100_MONITOR=y

-# CONFIG_IPW2100_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_IPW2200=m

-CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

-CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

-CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

-CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

-# CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_LIBIPW=m

-# CONFIG_LIBIPW_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

-

-#

-# Debugging Options

-#

-# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

-# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

-# CONFIG_IWL5000 is not set

-CONFIG_IWL3945=m

-CONFIG_IWM=m

-# CONFIG_IWM_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_LIBERTAS=m

-CONFIG_LIBERTAS_USB=m

-CONFIG_LIBERTAS_CS=m

-CONFIG_LIBERTAS_SDIO=m

-CONFIG_LIBERTAS_SPI=m

-# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_DEBUG is not set

-# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_MESH is not set

-CONFIG_HERMES=m

-# CONFIG_HERMES_PRISM is not set

-CONFIG_HERMES_CACHE_FW_ON_INIT=y

-CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

-CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

-CONFIG_NORTEL_HERMES=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_SPECTRUM=m

-CONFIG_ORINOCO_USB=m

-CONFIG_P54_COMMON=m

-CONFIG_P54_USB=m

-CONFIG_P54_PCI=m

-CONFIG_P54_SPI=m

-# CONFIG_P54_SPI_DEFAULT_EEPROM is not set

-CONFIG_P54_LEDS=y

-CONFIG_RT2X00=m

-CONFIG_RT2400PCI=m

-CONFIG_RT2500PCI=m

-CONFIG_RT61PCI=m

-CONFIG_RT2800PCI_PCI=y

-CONFIG_RT2800PCI=m

-# CONFIG_RT2800PCI_RT30XX is not set

-# CONFIG_RT2800PCI_RT35XX is not set

-CONFIG_RT2500USB=m

-CONFIG_RT73USB=m

-CONFIG_RT2800USB=m

-# CONFIG_RT2800USB_RT30XX is not set

-# CONFIG_RT2800USB_RT35XX is not set

-# CONFIG_RT2800USB_UNKNOWN is not set

-CONFIG_RT2800_LIB=m

-CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_PCI=m

-CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_USB=m

-CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=m

-CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_HT=y

-CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

-CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_CRYPTO=y

-CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_LEDS=y

-# CONFIG_RT2X00_DEBUG is not set

+# CONFIG_B43 is not set

+# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

+# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

+# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

+# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

+# CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set

+# CONFIG_IWM is not set

+# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

+# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

+# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

+# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

@@ -2200 +1213,0 @@

-CONFIG_WL1251_SPI=m

@@ -2202,16 +1215,6 @@

-CONFIG_WL12XX=m

-CONFIG_WL1271=m

-CONFIG_WL1271_SPI=m

-CONFIG_WL1271_SDIO=m

-CONFIG_WL12XX_PLATFORM_DATA=y

-CONFIG_ZD1211RW=m

-# CONFIG_ZD1211RW_DEBUG is not set

-

-#

-# WiMAX Wireless Broadband devices

-#

-CONFIG_WIMAX_I2400M=m

-CONFIG_WIMAX_I2400M_USB=m

-CONFIG_WIMAX_I2400M_SDIO=m

-# CONFIG_WIMAX_IWMC3200_SDIO is not set

-CONFIG_WIMAX_I2400M_DEBUG_LEVEL=8

+# CONFIG_WL12XX is not set

+# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

+

+#

+# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

+#

@@ -2222,25 +1225,5 @@

-CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

-CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

-CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

-CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

-CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

-CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

-CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

-CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_EEM=m

-CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601=m

-CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC75XX=m

-CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC95XX=m

-CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A=m

-CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

-CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB=m

-CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

-CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST=m

-CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=m

-CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

-CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

-CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

-CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

-CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

-CONFIG_USB_KC2190=y

-CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

-CONFIG_USB_NET_CX82310_ETH=m

+# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

@@ -2248,2 +1230,0 @@

-CONFIG_USB_NET_INT51X1=m

-CONFIG_USB_CDC_PHONET=m

@@ -2251,75 +1232 @@

-CONFIG_USB_SIERRA_NET=m

-CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

-CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_CS=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR=m

-CONFIG_WAN=y

-CONFIG_HOSTESS_SV11=m

-CONFIG_COSA=m

-CONFIG_LANMEDIA=m

-CONFIG_SEALEVEL_4021=m

-CONFIG_HDLC=m

-CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=m

-CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH=m

-CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=m

-CONFIG_HDLC_FR=m

-CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=m

-CONFIG_HDLC_X25=m

-CONFIG_PCI200SYN=m

-CONFIG_WANXL=m

-CONFIG_PC300TOO=m

-CONFIG_N2=m

-CONFIG_C101=m

-CONFIG_FARSYNC=m

-CONFIG_DSCC4=m

-CONFIG_DSCC4_PCISYNC=y

-# CONFIG_DSCC4_PCI_RST is not set

-CONFIG_DLCI=m

-CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

-CONFIG_SDLA=m

-CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER_DRIVERS=m

-CONFIG_CYCLADES_SYNC=m

-CONFIG_CYCLOMX_X25=y

-CONFIG_LAPBETHER=m

-CONFIG_X25_ASY=m

-CONFIG_SBNI=m

-CONFIG_SBNI_MULTILINE=y

-CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS=y

-CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY=m

-CONFIG_ATM_TCP=m

-CONFIG_ATM_LANAI=m

-CONFIG_ATM_ENI=m

-# CONFIG_ATM_ENI_DEBUG is not set

-# CONFIG_ATM_ENI_TUNE_BURST is not set

-CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM=m

-CONFIG_ATM_ZATM=m

-# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR=m

-# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR_USE_SUNI is not set

-# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR_USE_IDT77105 is not set

-CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252=m

-# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_DEBUG is not set

-# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_RCV_ALL is not set

-CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_USE_SUNI=y

-CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR=m

-# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON=m

-# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_ATM_IA=m

-# CONFIG_ATM_IA_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E=m

-# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_USE_TASKLET is not set

-CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_TX_RETRY=16

-CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_DEBUG=0

-CONFIG_ATM_HE=m

-# CONFIG_ATM_HE_USE_SUNI is not set

-CONFIG_ATM_SOLOS=m

-CONFIG_IEEE802154_DRIVERS=m

-CONFIG_IEEE802154_FAKEHARD=m

+# CONFIG_WAN is not set

@@ -2330,7 +1237 @@

-CONFIG_CAIF_TTY=m

-CONFIG_CAIF_SPI_SLAVE=m

-# CONFIG_CAIF_SPI_SYNC is not set

-CONFIG_FDDI=y

-CONFIG_DEFXX=m

-# CONFIG_DEFXX_MMIO is not set

-CONFIG_SKFP=m

+# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

@@ -2338 +1238,0 @@

-CONFIG_PLIP=m

@@ -2349,4 +1249 @@

-CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

-CONFIG_PPPOL2TP=m

-CONFIG_SLIP=m

-CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

+# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

@@ -2354,10 +1251,5 @@

-CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

-# CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6 is not set

-CONFIG_NET_FC=y

-CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m

-# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

-CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

-# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

-CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

-CONFIG_VIRTIO_NET=m

-CONFIG_VMXNET3=m

+# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

+# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

+# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

+# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

@@ -2365,3 +1257 @@

-CONFIG_PHONE=m

-CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ=m

-CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA=m

+# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

@@ -2373 +1263 @@

-CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

+# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

@@ -2375 +1265 @@

-CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

+# CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP is not set

@@ -2383,2 +1273,2 @@

-CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

-CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

+CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=600

+# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

@@ -2386 +1276 @@

-CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG=y

+# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

@@ -2392 +1282 @@

-CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588=m

+# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

@@ -2394,11 +1284,11 @@

-CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160=m

-CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

-CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416=m

-CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323=m

-CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359=m

-CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS=m

-CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

-CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES=m

-CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY=m

-CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

-CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

+# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

+# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

+# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

+# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

+# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

+# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

+# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

+# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

+# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

+# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

+# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

@@ -2414,115 +1304,10 @@

-CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

-CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

-CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH=m

-CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974=m

-CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT=m

-# CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL is not set

-CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

-CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD=m

-CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA=m

-CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=y

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP=m

-CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD=m

-# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_FF is not set

-# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_LEDS is not set

-CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

-CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD=m

-CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK=m

-CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO=m

-CONFIG_TABLET_USB_HANWANG=m

-CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB=m

-CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

-# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ADS7846 is not set

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7877=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879_I2C=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879_SPI=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_BU21013=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_DYNAPRO=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_HAMPSHIRE=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_EETI=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MCS5000=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_INEXIO=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_HTCPEN=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_QT602240=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WM97XX=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WM9705=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WM9712=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WM9713=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MC13783=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_EGALAX=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_PANJIT=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_3M=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ITM=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ETURBO=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GUNZE=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_DMC_TSC10=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_IRTOUCH=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_IDEALTEK=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GENERAL_TOUCH=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GOTOP=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_JASTEC=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_E2I=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ZYTRONIC=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ETT_TC45USB=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_NEXIO=y

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHIT213=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC2007=m

-CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TPS6507X=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

-CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X_I2C=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X_SPI=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

-CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_CM109=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_WINBOND_CIR=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_PCF50633_PMU=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_PCF8574=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X_I2C=m

-CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X_SPI=m

+# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

+# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

+# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

+# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

+# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

+# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

+# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

+# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

+# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

+# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

@@ -2535,4 +1320,3 @@

-CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

-CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

-CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

-CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

+# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

+# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

+# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

@@ -2540,2 +1324,2 @@

-CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=y

-CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2=m

+# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

+# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

@@ -2543,5 +1327 @@

-CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

-CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

-CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4=m

-CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

-CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=m

+# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

@@ -2557,20 +1337,3 @@

-# CONFIG_DEVKMEM is not set

-CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

-CONFIG_COMPUTONE=m

-CONFIG_ROCKETPORT=m

-CONFIG_CYCLADES=m

-# CONFIG_CYZ_INTR is not set

-CONFIG_DIGIEPCA=m

-CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO=m

-CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO=m

-CONFIG_ISI=m

-CONFIG_SYNCLINK=m

-CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP=m

-CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT=m

-CONFIG_N_HDLC=m

-CONFIG_N_GSM=m

-CONFIG_RISCOM8=m

-CONFIG_SPECIALIX=m

-CONFIG_STALDRV=y

-CONFIG_STALLION=m

-CONFIG_ISTALLION=m

+CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

+# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

+# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

@@ -2582 +1345 @@

-CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=m

+# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

@@ -2584,6 +1346,0 @@

-CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=m

-CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=m

-CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS=m

-CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

-CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

-# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

@@ -2594,10 +1351,5 @@

-CONFIG_SERIAL_MAX3100=m

-CONFIG_SERIAL_MAX3107=m

-CONFIG_SERIAL_MFD_HSU=m

-CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=m

-CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM=m

-CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE=m

-CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART=m

-CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART=m

-CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART_MAXPORTS=4

-CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART_BAUDRATE=115200

+# CONFIG_SERIAL_MFD_HSU is not set

+# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

+# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

+# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

+# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

@@ -2607,11 +1359,2 @@

-CONFIG_PRINTER=m

-# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

-CONFIG_PPDEV=m

-CONFIG_HVC_DRIVER=y

-CONFIG_VIRTIO_CONSOLE=m

-CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m

-# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

-CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m

-CONFIG_IPMI_SI=m

-CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m

-CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF=m

+# CONFIG_TTY_PRINTK is not set

+# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

@@ -2619 +1362 @@

-CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM=m

+# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

@@ -2621,4 +1364,3 @@

-CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=m

-CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=m

-CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=m

-CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIRTIO=m

+# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

+# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

+# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

@@ -2626,20 +1368,10 @@

-CONFIG_DTLK=m

-CONFIG_R3964=m

-CONFIG_APPLICOM=m

-CONFIG_SONYPI=m

-

-#

-# PCMCIA character devices

-#

-CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS=m

-CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000=m

-CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040=m

-CONFIG_IPWIRELESS=m

-CONFIG_MWAVE=m

-CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO=m

-CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO=m

-CONFIG_NSC_GPIO=m

-CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO=m

-CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=m

-CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

-# CONFIG_HPET is not set

+# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

+# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

+# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

+# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

+# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

+# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

+# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

+# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

+CONFIG_HPET=y

+CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

@@ -2647,6 +1379,2 @@

-CONFIG_TCG_TPM=m

-CONFIG_TCG_TIS=m

-CONFIG_TCG_NSC=m

-CONFIG_TCG_ATMEL=m

-CONFIG_TCG_INFINEON=m

-CONFIG_TELCLOCK=m

+# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

----------

## asymptotic

That diff got truncated.  Here's the rest of it.

+# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

@@ -2654 +1382 @@

-CONFIG_RAMOOPS=m

+# CONFIG_RAMOOPS is not set

@@ -2658,2 +1386,4 @@

-CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

-CONFIG_I2C_MUX=m

+# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_MUX is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_SMBUS is not set

@@ -2662 +1392 @@

-# Multiplexer I2C Chip support

+# I2C Algorithms

@@ -2664,4 +1393,0 @@

-CONFIG_I2C_MUX_PCA9541=m

-CONFIG_I2C_MUX_PCA954x=m

-CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

-CONFIG_I2C_SMBUS=m

@@ -2669 +1395,2 @@

-CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

+CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

+# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

@@ -2678,6 +1405,5 @@

-CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

-CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

-CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

-CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

-CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

-CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

+# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

@@ -2685,9 +1411,8 @@

-CONFIG_I2C_ISCH=m

-CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=y

-CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

-CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2_S4985=m

-CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

-CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

-CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

-CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

-CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

+# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

@@ -2698 +1423 @@

-CONFIG_I2C_SCMI=m

+# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

@@ -2704,4 +1429,4 @@

-CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

-CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM=m

-CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC=m

-CONFIG_I2C_XILINX=m

+# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

@@ -2712,4 +1437,3 @@

-CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

-CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

-CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM=m

-CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB=m

+# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

@@ -2720,6 +1444,2 @@

-CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

-CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

-CONFIG_SCx200_I2C=m

-CONFIG_SCx200_I2C_SCL=12

-CONFIG_SCx200_I2C_SDA=13

-CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

+# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

+# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

@@ -2729,19 +1449 @@

-CONFIG_SPI=y

-CONFIG_SPI_MASTER=y

-

-#

-# SPI Master Controller Drivers

-#

-CONFIG_SPI_BITBANG=m

-CONFIG_SPI_BUTTERFLY=m

-CONFIG_SPI_LM70_LLP=m

-CONFIG_SPI_TOPCLIFF_PCH=m

-CONFIG_SPI_XILINX=m

-CONFIG_SPI_XILINX_PLTFM=m

-# CONFIG_SPI_DESIGNWARE is not set

-

-#

-# SPI Protocol Masters

-#

-CONFIG_SPI_SPIDEV=m

-CONFIG_SPI_TLE62X0=m

+# CONFIG_SPI is not set

@@ -2752,8 +1454 @@

-CONFIG_PPS=m

-# CONFIG_PPS_DEBUG is not set

-

-#

-# PPS clients support

-#

-CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_KTIMER=m

-CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_LDISC=m

+# CONFIG_PPS is not set

@@ -2762,20 +1457 @@

-CONFIG_W1=m

-CONFIG_W1_CON=y

-

-#

-# 1-wire Bus Masters

-#

-CONFIG_W1_MASTER_MATROX=m

-CONFIG_W1_MASTER_DS2490=m

-CONFIG_W1_MASTER_DS2482=m

-

-#

-# 1-wire Slaves

-#

-CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_THERM=m

-CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_SMEM=m

-CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2431=m

-CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2433=m

-# CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2433_CRC is not set

-CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2760=m

-CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_BQ27000=m

+# CONFIG_W1 is not set

@@ -2784,4 +1460,3 @@

-CONFIG_PDA_POWER=m

-CONFIG_TEST_POWER=m

-CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760=m

-CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782=m

+# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

+# CONFIG_TEST_POWER is not set

+# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

@@ -2789,4 +1464,3 @@

-CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00=m

-CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040=m

-CONFIG_CHARGER_PCF50633=m

-CONFIG_CHARGER_ISP1704=m

+# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

+# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

+# CONFIG_CHARGER_ISP1704 is not set

@@ -2794 +1468 @@

-CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

+# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

@@ -2800,50 +1474,46 @@

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ADCXX=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y

-CONFIG_SENSORS_PKGTEMP=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_IBMAEM=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_IBMPEX=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LM70=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245=m

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

+CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_PKGTEMP is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

@@ -2851,30 +1521,28 @@

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1111=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7871=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793=m

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

@@ -2883,7 +1551,6 @@

-CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_MC13783_ADC=m

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

@@ -2894,2 +1561,2 @@

-CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110=m

-CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D=m

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

@@ -2897,61 +1564,2 @@

-# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

-CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

-# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

-

-#

-# Watchdog Device Drivers

-#

-CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=m

-CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT=m

-CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT=m

-CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT=m

-CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT=m

-CONFIG_F71808E_WDT=m

-CONFIG_GEODE_WDT=m

-CONFIG_SC520_WDT=m

-CONFIG_SBC_FITPC2_WATCHDOG=m

-CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT=m

-CONFIG_IB700_WDT=m

-CONFIG_IBMASR=m

-CONFIG_WAFER_WDT=m

-CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT=m

-CONFIG_ITCO_WDT=y

-# CONFIG_ITCO_VENDOR_SUPPORT is not set

-CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT=m

-CONFIG_IT87_WDT=m

-CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG=m

-# CONFIG_HPWDT_NMI_DECODING is not set

-CONFIG_SC1200_WDT=m

-CONFIG_SCx200_WDT=m

-CONFIG_PC87413_WDT=m

-CONFIG_60XX_WDT=m

-CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT=m

-CONFIG_SBC7240_WDT=m

-CONFIG_CPU5_WDT=m

-CONFIG_SMSC_SCH311X_WDT=m

-CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT=m

-CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT=m

-CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT=m

-CONFIG_W83697UG_WDT=m

-CONFIG_W83877F_WDT=m

-CONFIG_W83977F_WDT=m

-CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT=m

-CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG=m

-

-#

-# ISA-based Watchdog Cards

-#

-CONFIG_PCWATCHDOG=m

-CONFIG_MIXCOMWD=m

-CONFIG_WDT=m

-

-#

-# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

-#

-CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG=m

-CONFIG_WDTPCI=m

-

-#

-# USB-based Watchdog Cards

-#

-CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG=m

+CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

+# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

@@ -2963,13 +1571 @@

-CONFIG_SSB=m

-CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

-CONFIG_SSB_BLOCKIO=y

-CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

-CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

-CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE=y

-CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST_POSSIBLE=y

-# CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST is not set

-CONFIG_SSB_SDIOHOST_POSSIBLE=y

-# CONFIG_SSB_SDIOHOST is not set

-# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

-CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

+# CONFIG_SSB is not set

@@ -2979,3 +1575,3 @@

-CONFIG_MFD_SM501=m

-CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3=m

-CONFIG_TPS6507X=m

+# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

+# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

+# CONFIG_TPS6507X is not set

@@ -2990 +1586 @@

-CONFIG_MFD_WM8400=m

+# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

@@ -2992 +1587,0 @@

-# CONFIG_MFD_WM831X_SPI is not set

@@ -2995,5 +1590 @@

-CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633=m

-CONFIG_MFD_MC13783=m

-CONFIG_MFD_MC13XXX=m

-CONFIG_PCF50633_ADC=m

-CONFIG_PCF50633_GPIO=m

+# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

@@ -3001,4 +1592,3 @@

-# CONFIG_EZX_PCAP is not set

-CONFIG_LPC_SCH=m

-CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X=m

-CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO=m

+# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

+# CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

+# CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

@@ -3007 +1597 @@

-CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=y

+CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=m

@@ -3012,2 +1602,2 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

-CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

+CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

+CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

@@ -3016 +1606 @@

-CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

+# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

@@ -3022,11 +1612,9 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

-CONFIG_IR_CORE=y

-CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=y

-CONFIG_LIRC=y

-CONFIG_RC_MAP=m

-CONFIG_IR_NEC_DECODER=m

-CONFIG_IR_RC5_DECODER=m

-CONFIG_IR_RC6_DECODER=m

-CONFIG_IR_JVC_DECODER=m

-CONFIG_IR_SONY_DECODER=m

+CONFIG_IR_CORE=m

+CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

+CONFIG_LIRC=m

+# CONFIG_RC_MAP is not set

+# CONFIG_IR_NEC_DECODER is not set

+# CONFIG_IR_RC5_DECODER is not set

+# CONFIG_IR_RC6_DECODER is not set

+# CONFIG_IR_JVC_DECODER is not set

+# CONFIG_IR_SONY_DECODER is not set

@@ -3035,3 +1623,3 @@

-CONFIG_IR_ENE=m

-CONFIG_IR_IMON=m

-CONFIG_IR_MCEUSB=m

+# CONFIG_IR_ENE is not set

+# CONFIG_IR_IMON is not set

+# CONFIG_IR_MCEUSB is not set

@@ -3039 +1627 @@

-CONFIG_IR_STREAMZAP=m

+# CONFIG_IR_STREAMZAP is not set

@@ -3051,4 +1638,0 @@

-CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2060=m

-CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2266=m

-CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2131=m

-CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_QT1010=m

@@ -3057,2 +1640,0 @@

-CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MXL5005S=m

-CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MXL5007T=m

@@ -3060,3 +1642 @@

-CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MAX2165=m

-CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA18218=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

+CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

@@ -3064 +1643,0 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=m

@@ -3066,2 +1644,0 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DVB=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

@@ -3070 +1646,0 @@

-CONFIG_V4L2_MEM2MEM_DEV=m

@@ -3074,2 +1650,6 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

-CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=y

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C is not set

+

+#

+# Encoders/decoders and other helper chips

+#

@@ -3080,5 +1660,6 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420=m

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420 is not set

@@ -3086 +1667 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEO_CS5345=m

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_CS5345 is not set

@@ -3088 +1669,2 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEO_M52790=m

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_M52790 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_TLV320AIC23B is not set

@@ -3090,2 +1672,2 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_VP27SMPX=m

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_VP27SMPX is not set

@@ -3096 +1678 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588=m

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588 is not set

@@ -3101,7 +1683,9 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEO_BT819=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_BT856=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_BT866=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_KS0127=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_OV7670=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_MT9V011=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7110=m

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7180 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT819 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT856 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT866 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_KS0127 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_OV7670 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_MT9V011 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_TCM825X is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7110 is not set

@@ -3109,3 +1693,6 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA717X=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_VPX3220=m

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA717X is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7191 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP514X is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP7002 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_VPX3220 is not set

@@ -3126,4 +1713,7 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7185=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7170=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7175=m

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7185 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7170 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7175 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_THS7303 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7343 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_AK881X is not set

@@ -3134,9 +1724,4 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

-# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848_DVB is not set

-CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

@@ -3144,29 +1729,8 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_ZR36060=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_AVS6EYES=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_RC=y

-# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_DVB is not set

-CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_ALSA=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_BLACKBIRD=m

-# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB is not set

-CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_MPEG=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_CX23885=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_AU0828=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_FB_IVTV=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_CX18=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_CX18_ALSA=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7164=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC=m

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

@@ -3174,13 +1738 @@

-CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA=m

-CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA_IMX074=m

-CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA_MT9M001=m

-CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA_MT9M111=m

-CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA_MT9T031=m

-CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA_MT9T112=m

-CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA_MT9V022=m

-CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA_RJ54N1=m

-CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA_TW9910=m

-CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA_PLATFORM=m

-CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA_OV6650=m

-CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA_OV772X=m

-CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA_OV9640=m

+# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

@@ -3188 +1740 @@

-CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=y

+CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

@@ -3190,41 +1742 @@

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m

-CONFIG_USB_M5602=m

-CONFIG_USB_STV06XX=m

-CONFIG_USB_GL860=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_BENQ=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_CONEX=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_CPIA1=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ETOMS=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_FINEPIX=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_JEILINJ=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_KONICA=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_MARS=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_MR97310A=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV519=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV534=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV534_9=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC207=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC7302=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC7311=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SN9C2028=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SN9C20X=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXB=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXJ=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA500=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA501=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA505=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA506=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA508=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA561=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA1528=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ905=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ905C=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ930X=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_STK014=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_STV0680=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SUNPLUS=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_T613=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_TV8532=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_VC032X=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_XIRLINK_CIT=m

-CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ZC3XX=m

+# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

@@ -3233 +1744,0 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_DVB=y

@@ -3238,8 +1749,4 @@

-CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX_DVB=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_TLG2300=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX_ALSA=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX_DVB=m

-CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION=m

-CONFIG_USB_ET61X251=m

-CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX is not set

+# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

@@ -3249,253 +1756,6 @@

-CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX=m

-CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM=m

-CONFIG_USB_S2255=m

-CONFIG_V4L_MEM2MEM_DRIVERS=y

-CONFIG_VIDEO_MEM2MEM_TESTDEV=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

-CONFIG_RADIO_CADET=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX=m

-CONFIG_I2C_SI4713=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_SI4713=m

-CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

-# CONFIG_RADIO_SI470X is not set

-CONFIG_USB_MR800=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_TEA5764=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_SAA7706H=m

-CONFIG_RADIO_TEF6862=m

-CONFIG_DVB_MAX_ADAPTERS=8

-# CONFIG_DVB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

-CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

-

-#

-# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

-#

-CONFIG_TTPCI_EEPROM=m

-CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m

-CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_OSD=y

-CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CORE=m

-CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET=m

-CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI=m

-CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV=m

-CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_PATCH=m

-

-#

-# Supported USB Adapters

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_USB=m

-# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_A800=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB=m

-# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB_FAULTY is not set

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MC=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIB0700=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_UMT_010=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_CXUSB=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_M920X=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_GL861=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_AU6610=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIGITV=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP7045=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP702X=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_GP8PSK=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_NOVA_T_USB2=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_TTUSB2=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_DTT200U=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_OPERA1=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_AF9005=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_AF9005_REMOTE=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_DW2102=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_CINERGY_T2=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_ANYSEE=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_DTV5100=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_AF9015=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_CE6230=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_FRIIO=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_EC168=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_AZ6027=m

-CONFIG_DVB_USB_LME2510=m

-CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET=m

-CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC=m

-CONFIG_SMS_SIANO_MDTV=m

-

-#

-# Siano module components

-#

-CONFIG_SMS_USB_DRV=m

-CONFIG_SMS_SDIO_DRV=m

-

-#

-# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP=m

-CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_PCI=m

-CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_USB=m

-# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_DEBUG is not set

-

-#

-# Supported BT878 Adapters

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_BT8XX=m

-

-#

-# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2=m

-

-#

-# Supported SDMC DM1105 Adapters

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_DM1105=m

-CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV=m

-CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV_FIREWIRE=y

-# CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV_IEEE1394 is not set

-CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV_INPUT=y

-

-#

-# Supported Earthsoft PT1 Adapters

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_PT1=m

-

-#

-# Supported Mantis Adapters

-#

-CONFIG_MANTIS_CORE=m

-CONFIG_DVB_MANTIS=m

-CONFIG_DVB_HOPPER=m

-

-#

-# Supported nGene Adapters

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_NGENE=m

-

-#

-# Supported DVB Frontends

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE=y

-

-#

-# Customise DVB Frontends

-#

-

-#

-# Multistandard (satellite) frontends

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_STB0899=m

-CONFIG_DVB_STB6100=m

-CONFIG_DVB_STV090x=m

-CONFIG_DVB_STV6110x=m

-

-#

-# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_CX24110=m

-CONFIG_DVB_CX24123=m

-CONFIG_DVB_MT312=m

-CONFIG_DVB_ZL10036=m

-CONFIG_DVB_ZL10039=m

-CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420=m

-CONFIG_DVB_STV0288=m

-CONFIG_DVB_STB6000=m

-CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

-CONFIG_DVB_STV6110=m

-CONFIG_DVB_STV0900=m

-CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

-CONFIG_DVB_TDA10086=m

-CONFIG_DVB_TDA8261=m

-CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93=m

-CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_ITD1000=m

-CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_CX24113=m

-CONFIG_DVB_TDA826X=m

-CONFIG_DVB_TUA6100=m

-CONFIG_DVB_CX24116=m

-CONFIG_DVB_SI21XX=m

-CONFIG_DVB_DS3000=m

-CONFIG_DVB_MB86A16=m

-

-#

-# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_SP8870=m

-CONFIG_DVB_SP887X=m

-CONFIG_DVB_CX22700=m

-CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=m

-CONFIG_DVB_S5H1432=m

-CONFIG_DVB_DRX397XD=m

-CONFIG_DVB_L64781=m

-CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X=m

-CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000=m

-CONFIG_DVB_MT352=m

-CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353=m

-CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB=m

-CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC=m

-CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000M=m

-CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000P=m

-CONFIG_DVB_TDA10048=m

-CONFIG_DVB_AF9013=m

-CONFIG_DVB_EC100=m

-

-#

-# DVB-C (cable) frontends

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_VES1820=m

-CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021=m

-CONFIG_DVB_TDA10023=m

-CONFIG_DVB_STV0297=m

-

-#

-# ATSC (North American/Korean Terrestrial/Cable DTV) frontends

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X=m

-CONFIG_DVB_OR51211=m

-CONFIG_DVB_OR51132=m

-CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510=m

-CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X=m

-CONFIG_DVB_LGDT3305=m

-CONFIG_DVB_S5H1409=m

-CONFIG_DVB_AU8522=m

-CONFIG_DVB_S5H1411=m

-

-#

-# ISDB-T (terrestrial) frontends

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_S921=m

-CONFIG_DVB_DIB8000=m

-

-#

-# Digital terrestrial only tuners/PLL

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_PLL=m

-CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0070=m

-CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0090=m

-

-#

-# SEC control devices for DVB-S

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_LNBP21=m

-CONFIG_DVB_ISL6405=m

-CONFIG_DVB_ISL6421=m

-CONFIG_DVB_ISL6423=m

-CONFIG_DVB_LGS8GL5=m

-CONFIG_DVB_LGS8GXX=m

-CONFIG_DVB_ATBM8830=m

-CONFIG_DVB_TDA665x=m

-CONFIG_DVB_IX2505V=m

-

-#

-# Tools to develop new frontends

-#

-CONFIG_DVB_DUMMY_FE=m

-CONFIG_DAB=y

-CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

+# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

+# CONFIG_V4L_MEM2MEM_DRIVERS is not set

+# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

+# CONFIG_DAB is not set

@@ -3507,4 +1767,4 @@

-CONFIG_AGP_ALI=m

-CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

-CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

-CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

+# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

+# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

+# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

+# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

@@ -3512,5 +1772,5 @@

-CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

-CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

-CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=m

-CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

-CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON=m

+# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

+# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

+# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

+# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

+# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

@@ -3518 +1778 @@

-CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

+CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=1

@@ -3522,5 +1782,3 @@

-CONFIG_DRM_TTM=m

-CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

-CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

-CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

-# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS is not set

+# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

+# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

+# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

@@ -3531,4 +1789,4 @@

-CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

-CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

-CONFIG_DRM_VIA=m

-CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE=m

+# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

+# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

+# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

+# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

@@ -3539 +1797 @@

-# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

+CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

@@ -3541,4 +1799,4 @@

-# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

-CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

-CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

-CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m

+CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

+CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

+CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

+CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

@@ -3546,3 +1804,3 @@

-CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT=m

-CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA=m

-CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT=m

+# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

+# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

+# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

@@ -3550,2 +1808 @@

-CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS=m

-CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

+# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

@@ -3569 +1826 @@

-# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

+CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

@@ -3576,0 +1834 @@

+# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

@@ -3595,2 +1853,2 @@

-# CONFIG_FB_TMIO is not set

-# CONFIG_FB_SM501 is not set

+CONFIG_FB_TMIO=m

+CONFIG_FB_TMIO_ACCELL=y

@@ -3603,6 +1861 @@

-CONFIG_LCD_LTV350QV=m

-CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320=m

-CONFIG_LCD_TDO24M=m

-CONFIG_LCD_VGG2432A4=m

-CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=m

-CONFIG_LCD_S6E63M0=m

+# CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

@@ -3610 +1863 @@

-CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=m

+CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

@@ -3612,4 +1865,3 @@

-CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA=m

-CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA=m

-CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860=m

-CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PCF50633=m

+# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

+# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

+# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

@@ -3632 +1883,0 @@

-CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE=m

@@ -3634 +1885 @@

-CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=m

+CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

@@ -3637 +1888 @@

-# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

+CONFIG_FONTS=y

@@ -3640,4 +1891,9 @@

-CONFIG_LOGO=y

-CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

-CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

-CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

+# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

+# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

+# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

+# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

+# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

+# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

+# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

+# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

+# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

@@ -3653,2 +1909,2 @@

-CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

-CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

+CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

+# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

@@ -3656,2 +1912,2 @@

-CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

-CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

+CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

+CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

@@ -3659,0 +1916 @@

+# CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER is not set

@@ -3661,2 +1918,2 @@

-CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

-CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

+# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

@@ -3668,57 +1925,5 @@

-CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ=m

-CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ=m

-CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ=m

-CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ=m

-CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

-CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

-CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB=m

-CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m

-CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

-CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

-CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

-CONFIG_SND_ALOOP=m

-CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

-CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

-CONFIG_SND_MTS64=m

-CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

-CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

-CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4=m

-CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

-CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

-CONFIG_SND_WSS_LIB=m

-CONFIG_SND_SB_COMMON=m

-CONFIG_SND_SB8_DSP=m

-CONFIG_SND_SB16_DSP=m

-CONFIG_SND_ISA=y

-CONFIG_SND_ADLIB=m

-CONFIG_SND_AD1816A=m

-CONFIG_SND_AD1848=m

-CONFIG_SND_ALS100=m

-CONFIG_SND_AZT1605=m

-CONFIG_SND_AZT2316=m

-CONFIG_SND_AZT2320=m

-CONFIG_SND_CMI8330=m

-CONFIG_SND_CS4231=m

-CONFIG_SND_CS4236=m

-CONFIG_SND_ES1688=m

-CONFIG_SND_ES18XX=m

-CONFIG_SND_SC6000=m

-CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC=m

-CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME=m

-CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX=m

-CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE=m

-CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB=m

-CONFIG_SND_JAZZ16=m

-CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2=m

-CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848=m

-CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231=m

-CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X=m

-CONFIG_SND_MIRO=m

-CONFIG_SND_SB8=m

-CONFIG_SND_SB16=m

-CONFIG_SND_SBAWE=m

-CONFIG_SND_SB16_CSP=y

-CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE=m

-CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT=m

-CONFIG_SND_MSND_PINNACLE=m

-CONFIG_SND_MSND_CLASSIC=m

+# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS is not set

@@ -3726,47 +1931,42 @@

-CONFIG_SND_AD1889=m

-CONFIG_SND_ALS300=m

-CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

-CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

-CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI=m

-CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

-CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

-CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

-CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

-CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

-CONFIG_SND_AW2=m

-CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

-CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

-# CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK is not set

-CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

-CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

-CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN_LIB=m

-CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN=m

-CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

-CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

-CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

-CONFIG_SND_CS5530=m

-CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO=m

-CONFIG_SND_CTXFI=m

-CONFIG_SND_DARLA20=m

-CONFIG_SND_GINA20=m

-CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20=m

-CONFIG_SND_DARLA24=m

-CONFIG_SND_GINA24=m

-CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24=m

-CONFIG_SND_MONA=m

-CONFIG_SND_MIA=m

-CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G=m

-CONFIG_SND_INDIGO=m

-CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO=m

-CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ=m

-CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX=m

-CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX=m

-CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

-CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X=m

-CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

-CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

-CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

-CONFIG_SND_ES1968=m

-CONFIG_SND_ES1968_INPUT=y

-CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

-# CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X_BOOL is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

@@ -3776 +1976,2 @@

-# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

+CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

+CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=1

@@ -3790,98 +1991,29 @@

-# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

-CONFIG_SND_HDSP=m

-CONFIG_SND_HDSPM=m

-CONFIG_SND_HIFIER=m

-CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

-CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

-CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

-CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

-CONFIG_SND_KORG1212=m

-CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES=m

-CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3=m

-CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3_INPUT=y

-CONFIG_SND_MIXART=m

-CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

-CONFIG_SND_PCXHR=m

-CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE=m

-CONFIG_SND_RME32=m

-CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

-CONFIG_SND_RME9652=m

-CONFIG_SND_SIS7019=m

-CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES=m

-CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

-CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

-CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

-CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO=m

-CONFIG_SND_VX222=m

-CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

-CONFIG_SND_SPI=y

-CONFIG_SND_USB=y

-CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

-CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101=m

-CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

-CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ=m

-CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ_INPUT=y

-CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L=m

-CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

-CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET=m

-CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALL_CODECS=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM_HUBS=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_AD1836=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_AD193X=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_AD73311=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADS117X=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4104=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4535=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4642=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4671=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L51=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4270=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_CX20442=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_L3=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_DA7210=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX98088=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM3008=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_SPDIF=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM2602=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC23=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC26=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC3X=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320DAC33=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_UDA134X=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_UDA1380=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8400=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8510=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8523=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8580=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8711=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8727=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8728=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8731=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8741=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8750=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8753=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8776=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8804=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8900=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8903=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8904=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8940=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8955=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8960=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8961=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8962=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8971=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8974=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8978=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8985=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8988=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8990=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8993=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM9081=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX9877=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_TPA6130A2=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM2000=m

-CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM9090=m

+CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

+CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=5

+# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

@@ -3889 +2020,0 @@

-CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

@@ -3899 +2030 @@

-CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

+# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

@@ -3904,10 +2035,10 @@

-CONFIG_HID_3M_PCT=m

-CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

-CONFIG_HID_ACRUX_FF=m

-CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

-CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

-CONFIG_HID_CANDO=m

-CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

-CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

-CONFIG_HID_PRODIKEYS=m

-CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

+# CONFIG_HID_3M_PCT is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_A4TECH is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_ACRUX_FF is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_APPLE is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_BELKIN is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_CANDO is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_CHERRY is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_CHICONY is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_PRODIKEYS is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS is not set

@@ -3916,4 +2047,3 @@

-CONFIG_HID_EGALAX=m

-CONFIG_HID_ELECOM=m

-CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

-CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

+# CONFIG_HID_EGALAX is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_EZKEY is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_KYE is not set

@@ -3924,10 +2054,5 @@

-CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

-CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

-# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

-# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

-# CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF is not set

-# CONFIG_LOGIWII_FF is not set

-CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE=m

-CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

-CONFIG_HID_MOSART=m

-CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

+# CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_MOSART is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY is not set

@@ -3939,6 +2064,2 @@

-CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD=m

-CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD_FB=y

-CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD_BACKLIGHT=y

-CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD_LCD=y

-CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD_LEDS=y

-CONFIG_HID_QUANTA=m

+# CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD is not set

+# CONFIG_HID_QUANTA is not set

@@ -3946 +2067 @@

-CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_KONE=m

+# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_KONE is not set

@@ -3950 +2071 @@

-CONFIG_HID_STANTUM=m

+# CONFIG_HID_STANTUM is not set

@@ -3959,2 +2079,0 @@

-CONFIG_HID_WACOM=m

-CONFIG_HID_WACOM_POWER_SUPPLY=y

@@ -3963 +2082 @@

-CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON=m

+# CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

@@ -3970 +2089 @@

-# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

+CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

@@ -3976 +2095 @@

-CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

+# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

@@ -3978,2 +2097,5 @@

-# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

-CONFIG_USB_MON=y

+CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

+# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_OTG_WHITELIST is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_OTG_BLACKLIST_HUB is not set

+CONFIG_USB_MON=m

@@ -3991,2 +2113,2 @@

-# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

-# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

+CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

+CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

@@ -3998 +2119,0 @@

-# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB is not set

@@ -4003 +2124 @@

-# CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD is not set

+CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD=m

@@ -4005 +2125,0 @@

-CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

@@ -4025 +2145 @@

-CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

+CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

@@ -4035 +2155 @@

-# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

+CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH=m

@@ -4037 +2157 @@

-# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

+CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB=m

@@ -4050 +2169,0 @@

-CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

@@ -4079 +2197,0 @@

-CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7715_PARPORT=y

@@ -4131,5 +2248,0 @@

-CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

-CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

-CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

-CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=m

-CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

@@ -4136,0 +2250 @@

+# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG is not set

@@ -4138 +2251,0 @@

-# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FS is not set

@@ -4141 +2254,2 @@

-# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_R8A66597 is not set

+CONFIG_USB_GADGET_R8A66597=y

+CONFIG_USB_R8A66597=m

@@ -4147,2 +2261 @@

-CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LANGWELL=y

-CONFIG_USB_LANGWELL=m

+# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LANGWELL is not set

@@ -4168 +2280,0 @@

-CONFIG_USB_G_NOKIA=m

@@ -4186,2 +2298,2 @@

-CONFIG_UWB_I1480U=m

-CONFIG_MMC=m

+# CONFIG_UWB_I1480U is not set

+CONFIG_MMC=y

@@ -4194 +2306 @@

-CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

+CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

@@ -4203 +2315 @@

-CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

+CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

@@ -4205 +2317 @@

-CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC=y

+# CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC is not set

@@ -4209 +2320,0 @@

-CONFIG_MMC_SDRICOH_CS=m

@@ -4213,14 +2324 @@

-CONFIG_MEMSTICK=m

-# CONFIG_MEMSTICK_DEBUG is not set

-

-#

-# MemoryStick drivers

-#

-# CONFIG_MEMSTICK_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

-CONFIG_MSPRO_BLOCK=m

-

-#

-# MemoryStick Host Controller Drivers

-#

-CONFIG_MEMSTICK_TIFM_MS=m

-CONFIG_MEMSTICK_JMICRON_38X=m

+# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

@@ -4233,5 +2331,3 @@

-CONFIG_LEDS_NET48XX=m

-CONFIG_LEDS_WRAP=m

-CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2=m

-CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532=m

-CONFIG_LEDS_LP3944=m

+# CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2 is not set

+# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

+# CONFIG_LEDS_LP3944 is not set

@@ -4241,6 +2337,4 @@

-CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X=m

-CONFIG_LEDS_DAC124S085=m

-CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802=m

-CONFIG_LEDS_INTEL_SS4200=m

-CONFIG_LEDS_DELL_NETBOOKS=m

-CONFIG_LEDS_MC13783=m

+# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

+# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

+# CONFIG_LEDS_INTEL_SS4200 is not set

+# CONFIG_LEDS_DELL_NETBOOKS is not set

@@ -4253 +2346,0 @@

-CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_IDE_DISK=y

@@ -4255,2 +2348,2 @@

-CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT=m

-CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON=y

+# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

+CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON=m

@@ -4261,22 +2354,2 @@

-CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY=y

-CONFIG_INFINIBAND=m

-CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MAD=m

-CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_ACCESS=m

-CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MEM=y

-CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ADDR_TRANS=y

-CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA=m

-CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA_DEBUG=y

-CONFIG_INFINIBAND_AMSO1100=m

-# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_AMSO1100_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_INFINIBAND_CXGB3=m

-# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_CXGB3_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_INFINIBAND_CXGB4=m

-CONFIG_MLX4_INFINIBAND=m

-CONFIG_INFINIBAND_NES=m

-# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_NES_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB=m

-# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM is not set

-CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG=y

-# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG_DATA is not set

-CONFIG_INFINIBAND_SRP=m

-CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ISER=m

+# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

+# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

@@ -4297 +2370 @@

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST=m

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

@@ -4302,18 +2375,17 @@

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS3232=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL12022=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80_WDT=y

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ32K=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025=m

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS3232 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL12022 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ32K is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025 is not set

@@ -4324,8 +2395,0 @@

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T94=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1305=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1390=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6902=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_R9701=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C348=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS3234=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF2123=m

@@ -4337,13 +2401,12 @@

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MSM6242=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RP5C01=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020=m

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF50633=m

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MSM6242 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RP5C01 is not set

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

@@ -4354,16 +2417,21 @@

-CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MC13XXX=m

-# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

-CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY=y

-CONFIG_KS0108=m

-CONFIG_KS0108_PORT=0x378

-CONFIG_KS0108_DELAY=2

-CONFIG_CFAG12864B=m

-CONFIG_CFAG12864B_RATE=20

-CONFIG_UIO=m

-CONFIG_UIO_CIF=m

-CONFIG_UIO_PDRV=m

-CONFIG_UIO_PDRV_GENIRQ=m

-CONFIG_UIO_AEC=m

-CONFIG_UIO_SERCOS3=m

-CONFIG_UIO_PCI_GENERIC=m

-CONFIG_UIO_NETX=m

+CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

+# CONFIG_DMADEVICES_DEBUG is not set

+

+#

+# DMA Devices

+#

+# CONFIG_INTEL_MID_DMAC is not set

+CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=m

+# CONFIG_TIMB_DMA is not set

+# CONFIG_PCH_DMA is not set

+CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

+

+#

+# DMA Clients

+#

+CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

+# CONFIG_ASYNC_TX_DMA is not set

+# CONFIG_DMATEST is not set

+CONFIG_DCA=m

+# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

+# CONFIG_UIO is not set

@@ -4372,11 +2440,11 @@

-CONFIG_ACER_WMI=y

-CONFIG_DELL_WMI=m

-CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP=m

-# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_TC1100_WMI=m

-CONFIG_HP_WMI=m

-CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP=m

-CONFIG_PANASONIC_LAPTOP=m

-CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP=m

-CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP=m

-CONFIG_SONYPI_COMPAT=y

+CONFIG_ACER_WMI=m

+CONFIG_ACERHDF=m

+# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

+# CONFIG_DELL_WMI is not set

+# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

+# CONFIG_TC1100_WMI is not set

+# CONFIG_HP_WMI is not set

+# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

+# CONFIG_PANASONIC_LAPTOP is not set

+# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

+# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

@@ -4384,11 +2452,5 @@

-CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

-CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT=y

-# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES is not set

-# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

-# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_UNSAFE_LEDS is not set

-CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

-CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

-CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

-CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW=m

-CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP=m

-CONFIG_EEEPC_WMI=m

+# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

+# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

+# CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

+# CONFIG_EEEPC_WMI is not set

@@ -4396,7 +2458,7 @@

-CONFIG_MSI_WMI=m

-CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=y

-CONFIG_TOPSTAR_LAPTOP=m

-CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=y

-CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL=m

-CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC=m

-CONFIG_INTEL_IPS=y

+# CONFIG_MSI_WMI is not set

+# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

+# CONFIG_TOPSTAR_LAPTOP is not set

+# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

+# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set

+# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

+# CONFIG_INTEL_IPS is not set

@@ -4408,2 +2470 @@

-CONFIG_EDD=m

-# CONFIG_EDD_OFF is not set

+# CONFIG_EDD is not set

@@ -4413 +2474 @@

-CONFIG_DMIID=y

+# CONFIG_DMIID is not set

@@ -4424 +2485 @@

-CONFIG_EXT3_FS=m

+CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

@@ -4429 +2490 @@

-CONFIG_EXT4_FS=m

+CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

@@ -4434,4 +2495,2 @@

-CONFIG_JBD=m

-# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_JBD2=m

-# CONFIG_JBD2_DEBUG is not set

+CONFIG_JBD=y

+CONFIG_JBD2=y

@@ -4441 +2500 @@

-CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

+# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

@@ -4449 +2508 @@

-CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

+# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

@@ -4451 +2510 @@

-CONFIG_XFS_FS=m

+CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

@@ -4457 +2516 @@

-# CONFIG_GFS2_FS_LOCKING_DLM is not set

+CONFIG_GFS2_FS_LOCKING_DLM=y

@@ -4465 +2524 @@

-CONFIG_BTRFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

+# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

@@ -4467 +2526 @@

-CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

+CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

@@ -4476 +2535 @@

-# CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING is not set

+CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING=y

@@ -4480 +2539 @@

-# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

+CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m

@@ -4483 +2542 @@

-CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

+CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

@@ -4490,3 +2549,3 @@

-CONFIG_FSCACHE=m

-# CONFIG_FSCACHE_STATS is not set

-# CONFIG_FSCACHE_HISTOGRAM is not set

+CONFIG_FSCACHE=y

+CONFIG_FSCACHE_STATS=y

+CONFIG_FSCACHE_HISTOGRAM=y

@@ -4495,3 +2554 @@

-CONFIG_CACHEFILES=m

-# CONFIG_CACHEFILES_DEBUG is not set

-# CONFIG_CACHEFILES_HISTOGRAM is not set

+# CONFIG_CACHEFILES is not set

@@ -4514,2 +2571,2 @@

-CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

-CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

+CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=860

+CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-15"

@@ -4537 +2594 @@

-# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

+CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS=m

@@ -4544,7 +2600,0 @@

-# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

-CONFIG_UBIFS_FS=m

-# CONFIG_UBIFS_FS_XATTR is not set

-# CONFIG_UBIFS_FS_ADVANCED_COMPR is not set

-CONFIG_UBIFS_FS_LZO=y

-CONFIG_UBIFS_FS_ZLIB=y

-# CONFIG_UBIFS_FS_DEBUG is not set

@@ -4564,3 +2614 @@

-# CONFIG_ROMFS_BACKED_BY_BLOCK is not set

-# CONFIG_ROMFS_BACKED_BY_MTD is not set

-CONFIG_ROMFS_BACKED_BY_BOTH=y

+CONFIG_ROMFS_BACKED_BY_BLOCK=y

@@ -4568 +2615,0 @@

-CONFIG_ROMFS_ON_MTD=y

@@ -4573,2 +2619,0 @@

-CONFIG_EXOFS_FS=m

-# CONFIG_EXOFS_DEBUG is not set

@@ -4578 +2623 @@

-CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

+# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

@@ -4587 +2631,0 @@

-CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

@@ -4589,2 +2633,2 @@

-CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

-CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

+# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

+# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

@@ -4593 +2636,0 @@

-CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=m

@@ -4597 +2639,0 @@

-CONFIG_SUNRPC_XPRT_RDMA=m

@@ -4613 +2655 @@

-CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

+# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

@@ -4618 +2660 @@

-# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

+CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

@@ -4625,3 +2666,0 @@

-CONFIG_9P_FS=m

-# CONFIG_9P_FSCACHE is not set

-# CONFIG_9P_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

@@ -4633,11 +2672,5 @@

-CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION=y

-CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_CUMANA=y

-CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_EESOX=y

-CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_ICS=y

-CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_ADFS=y

-CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_POWERTEC=y

-CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_RISCIX=y

-CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

-CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

-CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION=y

-CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

+# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

+# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

+# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

+# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

+# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

@@ -4646,11 +2679,10 @@

-CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

-CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

-CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

-CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

-# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

-CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

-CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION=y

-CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

-CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

-CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

-CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION=y

+# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

+# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

+# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

+# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

+# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

+# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

+# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

+# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

+# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

+# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

@@ -4680 +2712 @@

-CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

+CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

@@ -4692 +2724 @@

-CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=y

+CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

@@ -4704,3 +2736,3 @@

-# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

-CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

-CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

+CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

+# CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED is not set

+# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

@@ -4708,4 +2740,4 @@

-# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

-# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

-CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

-CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

+CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

+CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS=y

+# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

@@ -4713 +2745,3 @@

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

+CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

+# CONFIG_LOCKUP_DETECTOR is not set

@@ -4714,0 +2749,15 @@

+CONFIG_DETECT_HUNG_TASK=y

+# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HUNG_TASK_PANIC is not set

+CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HUNG_TASK_PANIC_VALUE=0

+CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y

+CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

+CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

+# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

+# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

+# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

@@ -4715,0 +2765,2 @@

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

+# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

@@ -4716,0 +2768,6 @@

+# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

+CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

@@ -4717,0 +2775,4 @@

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_VIRTUAL is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

@@ -4718,0 +2780,5 @@

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

+# CONFIG_TEST_LIST_SORT is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_NOTIFIERS is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_CREDENTIALS is not set

@@ -4720,0 +2787,2 @@

+# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

+# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

@@ -4722,2 +2790,8 @@

-CONFIG_LKDTM=m

-# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK is not set

+# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU is not set

+# CONFIG_CPU_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECT is not set

+# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

+CONFIG_LATENCYTOP=y

+CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

@@ -4736,2 +2809,0 @@

-# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_REMOTE_DMA is not set

-# CONFIG_DYNAMIC_DEBUG is not set

@@ -4740 +2811,0 @@

-CONFIG_ASYNC_RAID6_TEST=m

@@ -4742,0 +2814 @@

+# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

@@ -4744 +2816 @@

-CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM=y

+# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

@@ -4747,0 +2820,7 @@

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

+CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST is not set

@@ -4759,0 +2839 @@

+# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

@@ -4760,0 +2841 @@

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_STRICT_USER_COPY_CHECKS is not set

@@ -4769,3 +2850,2 @@

-CONFIG_SECURITYFS=y

-CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

-# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK_XFRM is not set

+# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

+# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK is not set

@@ -4773,8 +2852,0 @@

-CONFIG_LSM_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

-CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

-# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM is not set

-# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE is not set

-CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

-CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

-CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

-# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_POLICYDB_VERSION_MAX is not set

@@ -4784,9 +2856,4 @@

-CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

-# CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC is not set

-CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY="selinux"

-CONFIG_XOR_BLOCKS=m

-CONFIG_ASYNC_CORE=m

-CONFIG_ASYNC_MEMCPY=m

-CONFIG_ASYNC_XOR=m

-CONFIG_ASYNC_PQ=m

-CONFIG_ASYNC_RAID6_RECOV=m

+CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

+CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

+CONFIG_ASYNC_TX_DISABLE_PQ_VAL_DMA=y

+CONFIG_ASYNC_TX_DISABLE_XOR_VAL_DMA=y

@@ -4815 +2882 @@

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCRYPT=m

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCRYPT is not set

@@ -4831 +2898 @@

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

@@ -4842 +2909 @@

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

@@ -4849 +2916 @@

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

@@ -4852 +2919 @@

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

@@ -4854 +2921 @@

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

@@ -4876 +2943 @@

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

@@ -4893 +2960 @@

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=y

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=m

@@ -4900,2 +2967,2 @@

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK=y

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=y

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=m

@@ -4907,14 +2974 @@

-CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

-CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_EVENTFD=y

-CONFIG_KVM_APIC_ARCHITECTURE=y

-CONFIG_KVM_MMIO=y

-CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

-CONFIG_KVM=m

-CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=m

-CONFIG_KVM_AMD=m

-CONFIG_VHOST_NET=m

-CONFIG_LGUEST=m

-CONFIG_VIRTIO=m

-CONFIG_VIRTIO_RING=m

-CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI=m

-CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON=m

+# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

@@ -4926 +2979,0 @@

-CONFIG_RAID6_PQ=m

@@ -4932,2 +2985,2 @@

-CONFIG_CRC16=m

-CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=m

+CONFIG_CRC16=y

+CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

@@ -4937,3 +2990,2 @@

-CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

-CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

-CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

+CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

+CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

@@ -4943,7 +2994,0 @@

-CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

-CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

-CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

-CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZO=y

-CONFIG_GENERIC_ALLOCATOR=y

-CONFIG_REED_SOLOMON=m

-CONFIG_REED_SOLOMON_DEC16=y

@@ -4951,3 +2996,3 @@

-CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=y

-CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=y

-CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=y

+CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

+CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

+CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

@@ -4958 +3002,0 @@

-CONFIG_CHECK_SIGNATURE=y

@@ -4960 +3003,0 @@

-CONFIG_LRU_CACHE=m

----------

